
Ask HN: What's better: a major in applied math or a major in CS? - pedrodelfino
I plan to work in the start-up field. My plan is to be able to prototype my own ideas. Hence, it would be good to know how to program. Nonetheless, I would not like to be only and srtrictly a programmer. I would rather be the CEO than the CTO of the company.
======
brudgers
Which do you enjoy more, applied math or computer science or something else?

~~~
pedrodelfino
My favorite subject is mathematical modeling. But that's require a lot of code
and I quite enjoy programming.

~~~
brudgers
My observation is that a person cannot know too much math.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Interesting. Why you do you think CS is different from Math?

